# Equinox TTX frameset pricing and weight..



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone know what the Equinox TTX 9.5 and 9.9 framesets cost, and how much each weighs? many thanks


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The 9.9 SSL comes just under $4000 - have no idea about the weight.

If you are considering buying you may want to wait a month or two. Astana riders have been given new TTXs and the Trek meeting thing is in August, I am expecting a 2010 launch soon.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The new Trek Speed Concept time trial bikes are NOT gonna be out for public purchase till the 2011 model year according to Trek.

That might change with the UCI ruling requiring the bikes be available for public so they may release it next year or something perhaps.

In any case, weight isn't an issue at all for TT bikes. Just saying. Even Levi's older TTX weighs 17+ lbs and he uses it for some rolling terrain TTs too.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> The new Trek Speed Concept time trial bikes are NOT gonna be out for public purchase till the 2011 model year according to Trek.
> 
> That might change with the UCI ruling requiring the bikes be available for public so they may release it next year or something perhaps.
> 
> In any case, weight isn't an issue at all for TT bikes. Just saying. Even Levi's older TTX weighs 17+ lbs and he uses it for some rolling terrain TTs too.


Interesting... :S


----------

